# Process Explorer identifiziert Services



## Newsfeed (29 März 2010)

Sysinternals Process Explorer gibt in der Version 12.0 auch Auskunft darüber, zu welchen Prozessen die angezeigten Windows-Services gehören. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

